# 2020 Marks The Start Of Our Orwellian Dystopia



## Sans Fish Man (Jun 29, 2020)

*Part 1: Covid 19 *
At the start of the 2020's Covid 19 began to spread across Wuhan China during the prominence of The Hong Kong Protests forcing most of China to remain indoors inside of there homes preventing them from protesting in the streets.Around February "Coronamania" Began As Global News Stations Began fearmongering the coronavirus as it started to trickle into Europe causing schools to shut and jobs to be lost.Around the middle of April the video conferencing app Zoom had became popular and became mandatory in many schools and with companies however zoom is complete spyware and bounces of a random chinese server before connecting to your call.While most people were still occupied with Covid 19 and the shortages in many stores US Senators had attempted to pass a bill which would allow them to read whatsapp messages hoping everyone would be to preoccupied to notice.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qgoto6kAgg
		






						r/whatsapp - US Senators introduce bill to FORCE all device and software providers in the US to build backdoors into their products. Bill would make encryption ILLEGAL unless it had a backdoor for the US government.
					

29 votes and 9 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




*Part 2: Black Lives Matter*
Recently a video surfaced of a man named George Floyd that was being suffocated by 2-4 police officers,Soon after this video went viral and was shown on "Patriot Act with Hasan Minhaj" S6 E04 which helped increased its popularity with Hasan's typically "regressive left" audience and soon after the "black lives matter movement" made a comeback as people half ass and change there profile picture to the black fist image while people storm the streets of Minneapolis,DC and others causing riots to take place where buses to cancel routes,local shops and house ignited in flames and countless amounts of police brutality and multiple police deaths to also take place.With countless fake protesters destroying windows and giving the police an excuse to tear gas protesters and riots.Also a branch of Anonymous declared war on the Minneapolis Police and took down there website for a bit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0682JEXen0&list=PLGGqQLuIAnhgUoF3lfYRxX47uEBDi7H4K&index=15&t=0s (George Floyd Video)
*
Part 3: Conclusion*
How I see it the world governments and leaders are pitting us against each over and trapping us in our homes so were too busy fighting worthless arguments on social media and out protesting instead of fighting our real enemies who are striping our freedoms and making examples of protesters while Manifesting There Dystopia.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jun 29, 2020)

What type of dystopia do you foresee? a communist one or a plain corrupt oligarchy, tyranny etc. 
I personally think there is an above zero chance that some western democracies turn into proletariat dictatorships while others become corrupt dictatorships. Either way life will suck (but it will suck more under communism)


----------



## GrayWater (Jun 29, 2020)

I bet $10 a tsunami will wipe out the U.S. come October.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 29, 2020)

Start?


----------



## Made In China (Jun 29, 2020)

It started way longer than that, you were just huffing your farts too much to notice until now.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 29, 2020)

Doomers don't make me laugh. They're depressing more than anything else. That being said, you've made me giggle.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 29, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Doomers don't make me laugh. They're depressing more than anything else. That being said, you've made me giggle.


they dont even feel depressed they are just being that way to be cool


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 29, 2020)

Made In China said:


> It started way longer than that, you were just huffing your farts too much to notice until now.


It started with society protecting trannies, SJW politics becoming mainstream, social media outlawing fun stuff...Reddit....


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 29, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> It started with society protecting trannies, SJW politics becoming mainstream, social media outlawing fun stuff...Reddit....


when we started giving niggers rights.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 29, 2020)

When I was a kid, I thought the future (read: this new 21st century) would become like the Jetsons IRL. In other words, the "20th century mentality", but with better transportation and more comfy living. No identity politics or social media - but instead moon colonies, flying cars, and manned missions to Jupiter. People would've had about the same level of freedom and privacy.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 29, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> When I was a kid, I thought the future (read: this new 21st century) would become like the Jetsons IRL. In other words, the "20th century mentality", but with better transportation and more comfy living. No identity politics or social media - but instead moon colonies, flying cars, and manned missions to Jupiter. People would've had about the same level of freedom and privacy.


good thing we willingly gave it up


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jun 29, 2020)

Kiwifarmsname said:


> good thing we willingly gave it up


You think if Social Media had never existed we would focus more of our efforts into achieving scientific progress instead of ranting about trannys on social media and virtue signalling about rioters burning down the cities? If people were not addicted to the dopamine rush they get from Twitter would people channel that desire for validation into actually improving their lives and the world around them?


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 29, 2020)

Strange Wilderness said:


> You think if Social Media had never existed we would focus more of our efforts into achieving scientific progress instead of ranting about trannys on social media and virtue signalling about rioters burning down the cities? If people were not addicted to the dopamine rush they get from Twitter would people channel that desire for validation into actually improving their lives and the world around them?


hell no. it was just out of sight then


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't forget #4 internet censorship
#5 mandatory vaccination
#6 mark of the beast
#7 being farmed for your adrenochrome
#8 your declining mental health as you descend ever into deeper conspiracy theories

Best year ever.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jun 29, 2020)

Kiwifarmsname said:


> hell no. it was just out of sight then


But it didn't end up saturating everything and spreading like wildfire. I'd say social media was a mistake but it was all very clearly intentional.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 30, 2020)

Sectioning parts of your post and numbering then is a good start to making posts that look smart, but your titles are really uninspired. Try using Roman numerals and doing something like "III: The beginning of the end" instead of just "conclusion", this isn't a high school essay.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 30, 2020)

melty said:


> Sectioning parts of your post and numbering then is a good start to making posts that look smart, but your titles are really uninspired. Try using Roman numerals and doing something like "III: The beginning of the end" instead of just "conclusion", this isn't a high school essay.


And besides, "Beginning of the End" seems pretty apt right now in this day and age.

No wonder 4chan and social media's resident schizos want something bad to happen to Earth, it'd be a welcome break/capstone to all the shit going down in Clowntown.


----------



## Sans Fish Man (Jun 30, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> What type of dystopia do you foresee? a communist one or a plain corrupt oligarchy, tyranny etc.
> I personally think there is an above zero chance that some western democracies turn into proletariat dictatorships while others become corrupt dictatorships. Either way life will suck (but it will suck more under communism)


I think its going to be a surveillance state filed with proles.


----------



## Sans Fish Man (Jun 30, 2020)

Made In China said:


> It started way longer than that, you were just huffing your farts too much to notice until now.


yeah no I have been big on privacy since the Snowden leaks


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 30, 2020)

Start? Wokism, a New religion invented by International High Finance and assorted MNCs fuelling censorship and the abolition of our past, has been about for too long now.


----------



## Sans Fish Man (Jun 30, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> Don't forget #4 internet censorship
> #5 mandatory vaccination
> #6 mark of the beast
> #7 being farmed for your adrenochrome
> ...


OH SHIT NOT THE MARK OF THE BEAST! QUICK GET JESUS!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

I heard there's a coin shortage in America now.

There may also be another pandemic from China (big surprise).

This shitty year just keeps on giving, doesn't it?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> When I was a kid, I thought the future (read: this new 21st century) would become like the Jetsons IRL. In other words, the "20th century mentality", but with better transportation and more comfy living. No identity politics or social media - but instead moon colonies, flying cars, and manned missions to Jupiter. People would've had about the same level of freedom and privacy.



My favorite vision of the future as a kid was Back To The Future 2, which wasn't a perfect utopia but had a lot of cool stuff and was getting along well enough.

That's all I wanted from the future, I wasn't expecting perfection, but I was hoping it'd be cool at least.

Even Blade Runner is preferable to what we have now because while things were pretty rough in Blade Runner, dystopian in it's own way, it was at least cool, it was at least glamorous. 

In fact that's the whole vibe of the Cyberpunk genre in general, it's a dark future, but a glamorous one and that counts for something.

Instead what we get in 2020 is all of the dystopia but none of the glamour.


----------



## Hitman One (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that we're careering into something resembling Brave New World more than anything else. Gimmie that delicious soma.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 1, 2020)

Rob from the Kinoplex said:


> I'm pretty sure that we're careering into something resembling Brave New World more than anything else. Gimmie that delicious soma.



Pretty much.

Honestly, I think the Orwell book that's most relevant to "Current Year" is Animal Farm more than anything else.

The dystopia of the future is basically shaping up to be an utterly horrifying combination of Brave New World, Demolition Man, and Animal Farm.

As cringe and fedora-tier autistic as this might sound, I'd also say Idiocracy was at least partly prescient on a few things as well, except the "dumb sped future" is probably going to be more pseudo-intellectual college hipsters/bugmen and dangerhairs as opposed to the outright anti-intellectual dudebros and rednecks/hood rats depiction of Idiocracy.

Instead of "you talk like a fag and your shit's all retarded", it's now more like "you talk like a fash and your shit's all problematic"


----------



## Otterly (Jul 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> When I was a kid, I thought the future (read: this new 21st century) would become like the Jetsons IRL. In other words, the "20th century mentality", but with better transportation and more comfy living. No identity politics or social media - but instead moon colonies, flying cars, and manned missions to Jupiter. People would've had about the same level of freedom and privacy.


   Me too. As a kid I thought we’d have clean energy, space flight and wondrous gadget. In reality It’s more like the bastard child of blade runner and farenheit451. 
I read a ton of sci fi as a kid and a lot of it seems quite prescient . Probably because good sci fi is as much about commentary on the now and the what if as it is about rockets. 
   Social media is one thing I did not see coming. Arthur c. Clarke, William Gibson and many others predicted how connected to some kind of information web we would be, but the lack of privacy and the weird monster that is social media? That took me by surprise. I loathe it. It’s done more harm to humanity...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> what we get in 2020 is all of the dystopia but none of the glamour.


It may be cynical, but it seems this shitty world tends to be suffering and tedious routine over glamour and adventure.



Otterly said:


> I loathe it. It’s done more harm to humanity...


Same here. I never hopped on the social media bandwagon (I remember Myspace as a big fad, and when Facebook was a college only thing). I had no idea they would help turn the world into the seemingly endless Clown World of today. It also sucks how _not_ having social media is a "red flag" nowadays - when back then, the prevailing wisdom was "don't dox yourself". I feel like I'm a time traveler from the Web 1.0 days...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 1, 2020)

I've been a social media hater since the days of Myspace, I always knew that shit was bad news.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I always knew that shit was bad news.


I thought YouTube was annoying when it launched for some reason.

I think that was before the "partner program" launched, creating a horde of attention whores hoping to become "famous YouTubers".


----------



## Otterly (Jul 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It also sucks how _not_ having social media is a "red flag" nowadays -


  Id keep a very bland fb  with ‘here’s the cat doing something cute/ oh look the allotment is nice this year’ type activity,  Satisfies the ‘has social media’ tick box, is useful for keeping in touch with family and keep it as bland as bland can possibly be. Don’t like or comment on anything  political, social or more controversial than the weather. 

   The biggest dystopic thing for me is the way I can’t even say what I think. My views are really reasonable. I’m central politically. I’m not racist. But I can’t say what I think, i can’t even hint at what I think. The last ten years have been an accelerating decline into the most terrible social constraint in some ways (inability to critique the prevailing climate) and lack of restraint in others (fetishes now openly celebrated.) it’s incredibly troubling, and we still have no fusion, space elevators or hoverboards.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It may be cynical, but it seems this shitty world tends to be suffering and tedious routine over glamour and adventure.
> 
> 
> Same here. I never hopped on the social media bandwagon (I remember Myspace as a big fad, and when Facebook was a college only thing). I had no idea they would help turn the world into the seemingly endless Clown World of today. It also sucks how _not_ having social media is a "red flag" nowadays - when back then, the prevailing wisdom was "don't dox yourself". I feel like I'm a time traveler from the Web 1.0 days...


I'm missing a play here, in what context is not having a social media presence a "red flag"? Even in corporate hiring they seem to give less than a shit if you do or don't even have a LinkedIn.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 1, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> I'm missing a play here, in what context is not having a social media presence a "red flag"? Even in corporate hiring they seem to give less than a shit if you do or don't even have a LinkedIn.


  There have been instances where people have been rejected for no presence. It’s seen as weird and a red flag - either the person has no Sm and this is ‘abnormal’ or is hiding sm in which case they’re suspect.
  The idea that one might not want ones life plastered out in the public Domain seems alien to  some people. I’m sure someone else will be able to point to a source case - I do t have one to hand


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

Otterly said:


> The idea that one might not want ones life plastered out in the public Domain seems alien to  some people.


That, along with the fact that posting anything not "woke approved" can get you "cancelled", are clear signs we do live in a cyberpunk dystopia. I hope social media goes away someday...


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jul 1, 2020)

I thought 2001 was the beginning. :/


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

"People said the world ending in 2012 was fake, but has anyone felt alive since then?" is a quote I keep hearing.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Instead what we get in 2020 is all of the dystopia but none of the glamour.


Protip: go back to any point in the past and it's like that too.
Even the times that you thought were better.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh no, a flu that killed nobody (and not being able to do some stuff for a while) followed by some riots, the world is ending.

white people really are fragile.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Even the times that you thought were better.


There has been a definite decline since at least 2000 though.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 1, 2020)

Sans Fish Man said:


> OH SHIT NOT THE MARK OF THE BEAST! QUICK GET JESUS!


You forgot about aliens!
I won the last thread for guessing aliens.

2020 = Best. Year. EVER.

Pray to the Mad Bat-God, he can make every dream nightmare come TRUE!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Protip: go back to any point in the past and it's like that too.
> Even the times that you thought were better.



The past had more glamour though, the art deco and other styles of the 1930s through 1950s get me rock hard.

What I would give to hang out in some 1940s era nightclub and maybe bed a dame or two. 

This is one thing the modern world is lacking is aesthetics, everything's "minimalist" now, the modern Apple computer aesthetic, so bland, so boring.

Even the early 2000s had a nice aesthetic compared to now, the lack of aesthetics is a reflection of how soulless and empty headed people are becoming.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> The past had more glamour though, the art deco and other styles of the 1930s through 1950s get me rock hard.
> 
> What I would give to hang out in some 1940s era nightclub and maybe bed a dame or two.
> 
> ...


Isn't it strange? The Aesthetic Philosophy is all about form over function. Now that our modern Hedonists can consooom all the form they please, all we have is wintergreen. (I won't insult vanilla, I consider it one of the best flavors).

I guess some hedonists make up for it with their 'other' proclivities.
The only thing straight about Apple product purchasers is the lines on the MacBook.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 2, 2020)

Damn, came in this thread to laugh and it was feels all of the way down. Snow Crash doesn't get mentioned enough in these doomer threads. It ties in nicely with Demolition Man and BNW. VR, Google Earth, corporate mercs, burbclaves, we see a lot of it happening right now. The cool skateboards and robot attack dogs have yet to be seen, I remain optimistic.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 2, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is one thing the modern world is lacking is aesthetics, everything's "minimalist" now, the modern Apple computer aesthetic, so bland, so boring.


Beauty is expensive (and maybe problematic).

So bare minimum to be functional it is.

I live in a shitty city - there's no history or culture - and everything around here is like that. It's like a giant shopping center of shopping centers. No skyscrapers around here either. No nature, just token landscaping between excess pavement. Nothing is free except breathing and sunshine - forget growing food.

It's the Bob Chipman approved way!


----------



## augment (Jul 2, 2020)

Once nano-machines (bought with the war economy) become mainstream, beauty won't be a factor of concern.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 2, 2020)

agility_ said:


> nano-machines


Grey goo isn't much uglier than modern minimalism.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 2, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Isn't it strange? The Aesthetic Philosophy is all about form over function. Now that our modern Hedonists can consooom all the form they please, all we have is wintergreen. (I won't insult vanilla, I consider it one of the best flavors).
> 
> I guess some hedonists make up for it with their 'other' proclivities.
> The only thing straight about Apple product purchasers is the lines on the MacBook.



 Aesthetics are just part of the human soul, the fact that we have the aesthetic we have now speaks dividends. 

I should say though that I'm talking about aesthetics as in architectural and industrial design, fashion and other stuff is a bit of a different story, some of that's ok (for example one thing I like is modern female swimwear, that looks pretty good) but some of it looks like shit (your typical SJW that makes themselves look ugly as shit) 

But as for architectural and industrial design I really would love to see a "neo deco" style someday, if you're played the 2017 game Prey that imagines an alternate future with a "neo deco" design motif that looks cool as hell, there's also the Japanese artist Range Murata and his mechanical and clothing designs that are often art deco inspired, something like that is what I envision.

For an example of shitty modern architectural design though there's Disney World's upcoming "Reflections" hotel, there's just something about this that looks shitty to me and it's a real ill fit in Disney World, the 1990s Fort Wilderness hotel which is similar in theming has a lot more character.






Exterminate Leftists said:


> Damn, came in this thread to laugh and it was feels all of the way down. Snow Crash doesn't get mentioned enough in these doomer threads. It ties in nicely with Demolition Man and BNW. VR, Google Earth, corporate mercs, burbclaves, we see a lot of it happening right now. The cool skateboards and robot attack dogs have yet to be seen, I remain optimistic.



I've talked about Neal Stephenson on the Farms before, Snow Crash is very prophetic as if The Diamond Age, Snow Crash seems to be our near future, The Diamond Age our far future. 

The world Stephenson depicts in both books is the polar opposite of the Star Trek type united world and humanity, it's a future where identity politics are still a thing and that's easily one of the most accurate predictions a sci fi writer has ever made.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 2, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Protip: go back to any point in the past and it's like that too.
> Even the times that you thought were better.


Can we not play this fucking game when we're *LOCKED IN OUR FUCKING HOMES AND SUPPOSED TO BE ACCEPTING OF A "NEW NORMAL"?*


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 2, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Can we not play this fucking game when we're *LOCKED IN OUR FUCKING HOMES AND SUPPOSED TO BE ACCEPTING OF A "NEW NORMAL"?*


I'm in Europe. That part is done now. It won't be until late august until they're going to pull that one again, so I'm typing this from my phone, while drinking a beer in the sun outside at a cafe, watching people hug outside.

If you're stuck as long as people were stuck in trenches, talk to me again.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 2, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Honestly, I think the Orwell book that's most relevant to "Current Year" is Animal Farm more than anything else.


Having reread this last week, I agree. I recommend everyone read or re-read it. If nothing else, it's extremely short and doesn't take much time to read. It's probably the shortest "classic" book there is actually, so you can feel slightly more educated without spending a lot of time. But it's also actually good. 

Snow Crash is another good and very prescient one that got recommended to me by another Farmer.


----------



## Never Scored (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's the dystopia I see coming...

1) You're going to need at least one social media account to function.

For example:

Mortgage companies require you to have home insurance on any mortgaged home. Municipalities generally require to keep your property in good repair, and municipal bylaws tend to be getting more and more restrictive. I think that is going to lead to most municipalities requiring you to have insurance on your home in case something should happen, even if you don't have a mortgage, because they don't want 123 main street to be a smoking crater should the house burn down. Insurance companies are increasingly making use of social media to determine premiums. I think that eventually will lead to a point where you have top submit your social media information to get insurance, and thus to get a mortgage and potentially even own a house outright, you have to allow the insurance company to monitor your social media accounts.

So what of people with no social media accounts? I think once insurance companies get used to using social media to determine premiums, they're either going to refuse to give insurance to people who won't submit accounts or charge them exorbitantly high premiums while saying, "Well, it's impossible to evaluate how big of a risk you are to insure without access to your social media."

I also think that we're rapidly approaching a point where many employers will not consider hiring you unless you submit social media accounts. It's not an issue at low wage and blue collar jobs yet, but it's coming.

It is difficult to do some things today without social media account such as dating, but you can function fine without them. I haven't had a social media account for eight years, for example. However, I think the point is rapidly coming where you're going to need it to even land minimum wage jobs or get insurance.

2) Now consider that companies like Facebook and Twitter are increasingly eroding your ability to remain anomyous on their platforms. Both now require that you use a cell phone number to register your account.

Think about what you get when you combine these two things. Are we approaching a world where if you violate Facebook's terms of service you lose your account and are unable to get a new one because it will require some form of identification? In turn will that prevent you from being able to get insurance and thus buying a home? If the white collar company hiring you wants to see your social media account and you're permabanned, do you think they'll hire a banned pantshitter? We're staring down the barrel of social media companies having de facto control of your life, are we not? 

It may seem farcical, but it's not that long ago that the idea you needed a bank account to function seemed farcical.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 3, 2020)

Then what is 2030 then?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 4, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Then what is 2030 then?


If the current trend of "everything is going to shit" continues, it'll make 2020 look like a nostalgic paradise in comparison.

Or 2030 could be better as @Syaoran Li said - the "Current Year" "zeitgeist" will finally be over - it'll just be "the present".

Or 2030 could be better because the end of the world happened by then - but on the plus side, the current shitty world is gone.


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 4, 2020)

I am kinda curious how many rip offs of 1984 this shit is going to inspire. Could just call it 2048 for maximum unoriginality. 

Would be kind of interesting though to see the same idea done just with modern technology where everyones phone is required by law to be on them at all times to be GPS tracked with the mic always on, facial recognition surveilance cameras everywhere leaving no blind spots anywhere, everyone is expected to police everyone else so they can get some social credit points and if your score is low anyone can do anything to you and its perfectly legal, really low and its encouraged


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 7, 2020)

At least the recent 4th of July celebrations in America - especially in LA - show that people are not entirely submissive to excessive government control and The New Normal®.


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 3, 2020)

The stink began on 9 11 2001


----------



## JosephStalin (Oct 3, 2020)

Never Scored said:


> Here's the dystopia I see coming...
> 
> 1) You're going to need at least one social media account to function.
> 
> ...



Possibly for some companies.  VERY much doubt it for the company I do business with, USAA.   USAA is basically for active duty/retired/former military and their families.   Owned by the membership. Board of directors/top company management largely made up of retired high-ranking officers and veterans.   Believe the membership would tell the company to fuck off and forget about it.  Least I would.  

Can also see a law, maybe even a Constitutional amendment, prohibiting any private company/government agency from requiring a customer/job applicant/employee have any social media accounts.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 3, 2020)

Honestly 2020 is an upswing for me. I see the status quo changing, and changing fast as an opportunity. Things have been worse before, and they'll be worse again. Work hard, get a wife, kids and some good friends. Try your best to network with people you like and who like you and set up your own safety net if you're that worried. Life is going to come at you either way. 

Also it wouldn't be Orwell. 1984 was absurdist. It was the extreme end point of the olligarchal collectivism that the Nazi's and Commies engaged in, but used nakedly without any ideology behind it. The people running it knew they were the bad guys and were open about it. Brave New World is an extreme but more realistic approach.


----------



## tampax pearl (Oct 4, 2020)

2020 is the make-or-break year. People are either realizing what they actually believe or they're coping harder with their programming. I think that's more like the beginning of a utopia than a dystopia, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Oct 4, 2020)

The election and what the direct aftermath will be the tipping point for 2020.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 7, 2020)

Orwell was wrong, inserrections will be eternal and people will always end up biting back, it's in our nature. 

Huxley on the other hand...


----------



## Brahma (Oct 7, 2020)

Julias_Seizure2 said:


> I am kinda curious how many rip offs of 1984 this shit is going to inspire. Could just call it 2048 for maximum unoriginality.
> 
> Would be kind of interesting though to see the same idea done just with modern technology where everyones phone is required by law to be on them at all times to be GPS tracked with the mic always on, facial recognition surveilance cameras everywhere leaving no blind spots anywhere, everyone is expected to police everyone else so they can get some social credit points and if your score is low anyone can do anything to you and its perfectly legal, really low and its encouraged


Outlaw originally meant you were outside the _protection_ of the law. So you're an outlaw, I can fuck you up and the state/local power will do nothing about it. As it is, with the development of protected classes and the underfunding of police and social services, we effectively already have that being the case. 


Poor white girl in Rotherham, you might as well be an outlaw because you can be pimped, raped, murdered and chopped up into kebab meat with near impunity for decades.

Muslim in China? Good fucking luck buddy. 

etc etc


----------



## mynameisntRyan (Oct 7, 2020)

If you consider this a _deep_ thought, I'd rather not be invited to your pool parties.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 9, 2020)

I think we might end up in something akin to a blend of a politically correct theocracy. Sure, we can probably prevent it from becoming written law at the federal level thanks to our constitution but all of the privately owned platforms brainwashing the masses have too much money on the line and will try to make themselves more and more compliant to the CCP in order to maintain access to foreign users. Trump might get another term but what about after that? He was a fluke who got in as a FU to the establishment but there's likely not going to be a second version of him ready to pick up where he left off. It's only a matter of time before the radical progressives get businesses to require some form of mark signifying ideological submission to their doctrine in order to be a customer and they're gonna use the private business protections to say they can serve and not serve who they want. It's only a matter of time until we get our own social credit system straight out of Black Mirror. It might be delayed by war and such but it is eventually inevitable as the value of civil discussion is sacrificed in favor of online shouting matches. Good thing the Bible predicted all of this mess.


----------



## salvuserit (Oct 9, 2020)

Signs point to a horrifying mixture of Soylent green, animal farm, and 1984. Far worse than anyone can possibly imagine.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Oct 11, 2020)

salvuserit said:


> Signs point to a horrifying mixture of Soylent green, animal farm, and 1984. Far worse than anyone can possibly imagine.


More like, economy being fucked,  people reliant on welfare but the government making having the  vaccine a requirement to get benefits. 


Seriously,  look up Australia.  It's happening there already. And the thing about common law system is where precedents do not exist in a country they will look to another country with a common law system for guidance.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Oct 14, 2020)

It's hard to say with any certainty when this started. It certainly began long before this year, but the PATRIOT act passing was definitely the death knell for any hopes of counteracting it.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 15, 2020)

Seeking American Lessons From China’s Revolutionary Past​


> *As international tensions with China increase and the American left pushes for its own cultural revolution, Frank Dikotter's trilogy of books on Mao's reign of terror is essential reading.*
> 
> Frank Dikotter’s People’s Trilogy is a series of books describing the horrors inflicted on everyday Chinese men, women, and children by the Chinese Communist Party during the reign of Mao Zedong. Taken together or individually, the information within the pages is as illuminating as it is sobering. While the dictatorial regimes of Adolf Hilter, and to a lesser extent Joseph Stalin, are acknowledged, as are many lessons gleaned from their history, the realities of Maoist rule are not as well-known and we often fail to learn from the experiences of those who suffered in its wake.
> From the day he ascended the Tiananmen Gate in 1949 to proclaim the founding of the People’s Republic of China to the fall of 1976 when his reign of terror ended, the death toll left in Mao’s wake is utterly incomprehensible: 40 to 80 million. That is the equivalent to at least the entire current population of California, and potentially the entire populations of New York and Florida as well.
> ...


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 16, 2020)

We'll have Anarcho-Tyranny from The Left. Basically that means criminals get set free or ignored while citizens defending themselves are attacked by the state. The West pioneered this and China's copying it in Hong Kong:



			https://national-justice.com/chinese-imitation
		


On the Right there will be Fake Opposition just as there has been for the past 60 or so years. Conservatives never conserve anything. Conservatives are always just Progressives were 20 years ago. Both the anti-white Anarcho-Tyrants on the Left and the Fake Opposition on the right will be dominated by two different factions of the "Culture of Critique" (Cue Syaoran Li kvetching).



Spoiler: Culture of Critique Synopsis












						Patrick Little, De-ZOGging Specialist
					

Culture of Critique for Normies (Full)




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> We'll have Anarcho-Tyranny from The Left. Basically that means criminals get set free or ignored while citizens defending themselves are attacked by the state. The West pioneered this and China's copying it in Hong Kong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Distributist ruined an entire generation of edgelords


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The Distributist ruined an entire generation of edgelords





Spoiler: Ok Jew


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Spoiler: Ok Jew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TIL I learned Scots-Irish White guys from Appalachia are actually Jews

I guess I owe @TamarYaelBatYah (Melinda Leigh Scott) an apology...


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> TIL I learned Scots-Irish White guys from Appalachia are actually Jews
> 
> I guess I owe @TamarYaelBatYah (Melinda Leigh Scott) an apology...


What? All the examples above are Jews. 90% chance a "self-hating white male" will be a Jew. 60% chance a "self-hating white female" will be a Jew. Those who aren't were taught Jews, funded by Jews, and surrounded by Jews (See: Margaret Meade and Morris Dees). The GOP Establishment that start wars, import H1B immigrants, ship jobs to China, and constantly cave to the Left on immigration and race will tend to be Jews too. The Judeo-Left and Judeo-Right just two different factions of the same tribe. The goyim know.



Spoiler: Bernard Marcus is Jewish so the GOP number goes higher. Also Jews are 2% of US population.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> What? All the examples above are Jews. 90% chance a "self-hating white male" will be a Jew. 60% chance a "self-hating white female" will be a Jew. Those who aren't were taught Jews, funded by Jews, and surrounded by Jews (See: Margaret Meade and Morris Dees). The GOP Establishment that start wars, import H1B immigrants, ship jobs to China, and constantly cave to the Left on immigration and race will tend to be Jews too. The Judeo-Left and Judeo-Right just two different factions of the same tribe. The goyim know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a self-hating White and I'm not a Jew.

I actually hate Jews and Zionists, but I don't blame them for literally everything either. They're hook-nosed Yahweh worshipers and bankers, not cartoon supervillains.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm not a self-hating White and I'm not a Jew.
> 
> I actually hate Jews and Zionists, but I don't blame them for literally everything either. They're hook-nosed Yahweh worshipers and bankers, not cartoon supervillains.


Are you white?

I don't blame them for everything. I just blame them for playing the crucial role in causing 90% of The West's problems. That's a factual statement, is it not? Do you dispute the idea that their funding, research, lobbying, and media coverage has given us political correctness, Open Borders, anti-whiteness, and Radical Feminism?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Are you white?
> 
> I don't blame them for everything. I just blame them for playing the crucial role in causing 90% of The West's problems. That's a factual statement, is it not? Do you dispute the idea that their funding, research, lobbying, and media coverage has given us political correctness, Open Borders, anti-whiteness, and Radical Feminism?



Yes, I'm White.

And not a "fellow White" but an American of European ancestry, chiefly Irish, Scots-Irish/Ulster Scots, and northern Italian.

I do agree the Jews and their catspaws are responsible for a massive chunk of the West's problems but I do think the problem is split between two groups, the ultra-conservative Israeli Zionists allied with Evangelical Christian and neoconservative groups for pragmatic reasons and the lefty Jews like George Soros who are ethnically Ashkenazi but culturally globalist/cosmopolitan and that latter group isn't entirely comprised of Jews but are mostly obscenely wealthy Ashkenazim and English/Anglo-Americans


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Are you white?
> 
> I don't blame them for everything. I just blame them for playing the crucial role in causing 90% of The West's problems. That's a factual statement, is it not? Do you dispute the idea that their funding, research, lobbying, and media coverage has given us political correctness, Open Borders, anti-whiteness, and Radical Feminism?


Weimar Germany learned this lesson, eventually.

...and then, for no reason at all...


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I do agree the Jews and their catspaws are responsible for a massive chunk of the West's problems but I do think the problem is split between two groups, the ultra-conservative Israeli Zionists allied with Evangelical Christian and neoconservative groups for pragmatic reasons


1. Neoconservative is a dogwhistle for Jew. Irving Kristol and the others birthed Neoconservatism because Jewish Trotskyites were upset that Stalin kicked them out of the USSR and that Stalin later backed the Arabs against Israel. Neoconservatives are just Jews and a few "catspaws".

2. Evangelical Christians are less of an ally and more of a golem being used by the Jewish Zionists. The Evangelicals have lost on school prayer, gay marriage, abortion, transgender bathrooms, gays in the military, etc. for many decades. The only "victories" they had were on Israel's behalf. The leaders are bribed by Jewish Zionists and the followers are scammed by Jewish Zionists. In fact, Jerry Falwell Sr. got a $1.7 million private jet from Israel.

In fact Christian Zionism wouldn't have become popular without Jewish Zionism. The Scofield Bible was what made Christian Zionism in America. If it wasn't for a Jewish Zionist who ran Oxford University and published it, the Scofield Bible would be a translation long-forgotten.

You're basically just saying "Jews and a few catspaws". If that's what you meant by the alliance then I agree. The thing is this "alliance" isn't just about Jews having a state. Israel depends on The West economically, diplomatically, and militarily. Zionism involves a network of control that keeps The West in Jewish hands. That's why you have Zionists groups in Australia out working for aboriginal rights.


Syaoran Li said:


> and the lefty Jews like George Soros who are ethnically Ashkenazi but culturally globalist/cosmopolitan and that latter group isn't entirely comprised of Jews but are mostly obscenely wealthy Ashkenazim and English/Anglo-Americans


"Globalist" and "Rootless Cosmopolitan" are dogwhistles for Jews. The Soros family are proud Jews who funnel millions to explicitly Jewish organizations. Read this NY Times article at the paragraph that starts with: "One morning in":



			https://archive.md/d09Uf
		


Would an Anglo funnel money with other Anglo donors to an explicitly Anglo organization? Plus the WASP class is dead as a cohesive unit. They've been replaced by mostly Jews , some LGBT people, and a small smattering of Irish, Italian, German, WASP, and Whatever-Bezos-Is billionaires who essentially collaborate with them. Rupert Murdoch for example is an Irish Catholic who donates huge sums to Jewish causes.

At the end of the day these two factions of Jews are part of the same tribe. They both push different poisons on us and they will both put their differences aside to work against us when the chips are down. They both our seeking Jewish interests - just in different ways. Why can Jews get away with acting on their own ethnic interest and not whites? Why do Jews who have clamored for literal war crimes and ethnic cleansing like Ben Shapiro get a slap on the wrist while Steve King gets canceled for simply questioning why white self-interest has been pathologized? Why can no Western countries have ethno-nationalism while Israel can?



Spoiler: Why is our society so obsessed with embracing "the others" like LGBT and migrants?


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Steve King



Who, that woke boomer horror author who made IT and Christine, and says dumb shit all the time on Twitter? Of is there a different person I'm confusing him with?


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 17, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> , the ultra-conservative Israeli Zionists allied with Evangelical Christian and neoconservative groups for pragmatic reasons and the lefty Jews like George Soros who are ethnically Ashkenazi but culturally globalist/cosmopolitan and that latter group isn't entirely comprised of Jews but are mostly obscenely wealthy Ashkenazim and English/Anglo-Americans


Aren't those essentially the same groups?


----------

